# Flower's Triplets



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

This wraps up my nigis this year, and Flower gave me just what I ordered, triplet girls! I knew she loved me!
They were born 3/2, but I wasn't sure the smallest was going to make it, she's doing much better now,
So this is the second born, I've been calling her Arizona, don't know why, but I have to call her something, or my family is going to stick her w/ the name Snowball, apparently I'm not quick enough at naming, they named the other two, my original plan was to name them after flowers, but I took to long desiding on ones I like,
































And third born, her name is Swee'Pea,
























And finally the runt, the smallest kid I've ever had, she was born breech, her name is Olive Oyl (which explains Swee'Pea), this one may be my fault because I said she looked like Olive Oyl when she was first born,
















(she's stretching)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! All 3!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable. Cute little tiny fuzzy babies.....


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They are alllll beautiful but that last doeling stole my heart!
I love the name Arizona! Could be because it's my favorite state! 
Lovely kids!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are lovely!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are so cute! I love the gold and white colors... with blue eyes? I want one!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!! beautiful kids!!! That lasy doeling though.......she is just a heart melter!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! Beautiful kids! Arizona is my favorite.  

Deb Mc


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous congrats.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I couldn't be much happier w/ them, I guess Arizona's name doesn't match her sisters', but it still fits, her dad's name is NC Promisedland Traveller (Gulliver), so it makes since his kids would be named after places. But no clue were all the white came from. 

Flower was very generous w/ her blue eyes, gave them to all three, I just wish Gulliver had been more generous w/ his moon spots.

I'm keeping Arizona, she's my cuddle baby, and Olive. Like I need two, but I just couldn't resist, and these are Gulliver's first nigi kids (we had an oopsie mini nubian). Been through to much w/ Olive to let her go now, today she's actually playing, first time I've seen her act like a normal baby! Her personality will probably really start shining now!

Perfect way to end the season, three gorgeous girls!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful kid's!! Love the blue eye's!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....... :thumb:


----------

